
This.cm is shutting down - petulla
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/07/the-share-one-link-per-day-platform-this-is-shutting-down/
======
wink
I never looked deeper into it (because I still fail to see the benefit over a
blog), but to me it looked quite like something a single developer can create
and maintain.

What did I miss?

(Queue the 'of course you can write a twitter clone in a weekend, but scaling,
etc.pp' \- but I didn't see This.cm taking off really.)

------
felix_thursday
Such a bummer. I always liked the daily email. Niche media biz is hard

------
plusepsilon
The daily email digest was really good. Gave me links to interesting stories
that I would have never seen in my information circle which strongly skews
tech-y.

------
benwikler
This. was a public service. Sad to see it go.

